

Posterous under DoS attack - OoTheNigerian

I just received the emailbelow from the Posterous team. My site is affected. Is yours down too? Thumbs up to their proactive response.<p>Hi,<p>Earlier today, we had an unscheduled and unplanned outage due to a denial of service (DoS) attack. That basically means that we were flooded with malicious amounts of traffic and couldn't respond to the requests of real users. During this time, all Posterous-hosted sites were out.<p>We're contacting you because you are using a custom domain for your Posterous site which means your site remains under attack and may still be inaccessible.<p>If your site uses a custom domain and is still down, please accept our most sincere apology. There are two options for you at this point:<p>1. Do nothing. At some point, the DoS attack will cease, and we will again be responding to our primary address. This could be several minutes from now, several hours, or several days. There's no way of knowing, but your site will automatically start working properly as soon as the attack is over.<p>2. Change your domain to point to our new address. We have set up a new address that is not being attacked and can successfully accept traffic. If you want to point your server to this address, you may do so, and we'll allow traffic on both addresses for the forseeable future. To change servers, follow the following instructions, substituting our old address with our new address: 209.20.70.130<p>Instructions<p>Log into your DNS host, which is usually your registrar (the company you purchased your domain from)
Look for how to edit your domain's DNS (this varies from registrar to registrar)
You'll see an A record for our old address (67.207.139.81) for your main domain (sometimes called @)
Remove 67.207.139.81 and replace it with 209.20.70.130
Save your settings and wait (it could take anywhere for a couple minutes to a couple hours for the changes to kick in)
No data was lost during this outage, and if you sent in a post via e-mail, you do not need to resend it. If you have another site with a .posterous.com address, you do not need to make any changes and your site should already be back up.<p>Again, we deeply regret the outage, and want to assure you that we're doing everything we can to get the original address back up, and everything we can to mitigate these types of situations in the future.<p>Thanks for your patience, and please let me know if you have any further questions.<p>Rich and the rest of the Posterous team
======
revorad
Yeah I had a couple of custom domains, changed the A records and they are back
up now.

